# I am a Zombie



## Mouse

I have a short story 'Snowcombe' in May December Publication's all-female zombie anthology 'Hell Hath No Fury.'

It contains 13 short stories, all by female writers. Check it out on Kindle or paperback.

They also have an all-male version called 'Chivalry is Dead.'

My contributor copy came today, along with some black roses, a couple of illustrated scenes - one from my story, and one from the story I'm paired with in the male anthology, and an awesome picture of me, as a zombie. How cool is that?!


----------



## Hex

That is seriously cool. You make a gorgeous zombie (which isn't something I say very often).


----------



## nixie

Clever mouse, congratulations.


----------



## Mouse

Hex said:


> That is seriously cool. You make a gorgeous zombie (which isn't something I say very often).



Heh heh! You know, I thought they'd made me look more attractive than I do living!

Thanks, nixie.


----------



## alchemist

Congrats Mouse! I see the sexy vampire genre has been exhausted, so they've moved on to zombies. What next, supermodel goblins?


----------



## Mouse

Cheers dude. Well, zombies need some lovin'!


----------



## J Riff

I'm thinking of something nice to say, wait a minute... *


----------



## Ursa major

I assume your zombie self isn't smiling because they didn't ask her/it to say "Cheese." **


Oh, and Congratulations!  







_** - Or "Brains!" for that matter. _


----------



## terryweide

Congratulations. That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations!  (I bet that's something a zombie doesn't hear very often.)


----------



## The Judge

Well done!  So is this your new avatar...?


----------



## Mouse

Ursa major said:


> I assume your zombie self isn't smiling because they didn't ask her/it to say "Cheese." **
> 
> 
> Oh, and Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _** - Or "Brains!" for that matter. _



Ta! I bet brains are actually tastier than cheese.



terryweide said:


> Congratulations. That looks like a lot of fun.



Thanks!



Teresa Edgerton said:


> Congratulations!  (I bet that's something a zombie doesn't hear very often.)



Yes, congratulations on your death!  Ta.



The Judge said:


> Well done!  So is this your new avatar...?



Cheers. Nah, I like the mouse too much. It is my new profile pic on Facebook though.


----------



## Boneman

But they're not showing your legs...!


----------



## Ursa major

Mouse said:


> Nah, I like the mouse too much.


Quite right. Apart from anything else, it wouldn't be a good idea to have the image in view if you were asking if you could pick our brains.


----------



## Gary Compton

Yeah well done. Your the rising star of Chrons. My money is on a rosy career ahead!

Sorry for the pun (Rosy)


----------



## Perpetual Man

Wow! That's fantastic. The picture is just dead gorgeous!


----------



## Mouse

Thanks, guys! Your puns are all terrible.  

I've just read a review of the anthology and now I'm grinning like a loon as I got a mention!



> *Honorary Mention: Emma Tett and her short story Snowcombe. Her  story did not make my top three picks, but I can not end this review  without mentioning her story. I liked how zombies were an everyday  occurrence in her tale, and I especially enjoyed how the locals treated  them as if it was no big deal. What made her story even better (besides  the wonderful writing style) was her lovely English accent. And you’re  probably saying that there is no way to hear an accent in writing, but  I’m here to tell you that there bloody well is.*


*

*Eeeeee!


----------



## FeedMeTV

That's so fantastic, Mouse, well done!!


----------



## J Riff

Having read it, I concur it's a good 'un. (<american accent)


----------



## Mouse

FeedMeTV said:


> That's so fantastic, Mouse, well done!!



Cheers. 



J Riff said:


> Having read it, I concur it's a good 'un. (<american accent)



Ta! You were very helpful, of course, and I changed a lot of what you suggested.


----------



## Gary Compton

Mouse said:


> Thanks, guys! Your puns are all terrible.
> 
> I've just read a review of the anthology and now I'm grinning like a loon as I got a mention!
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]Eeeeee!



To coin a phrase:

'Believe in Emma.' 

The Sky is your limit...


----------



## Rooky

Mouse said:


> Thanks, guys! Your puns are all terrible.
> 
> I've just read a review of the anthology and now I'm grinning like a loon as I got a mention!
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]Eeeeee!



That is great Mouse, I hope you are taking full advantage of the mention, may I ask what publication or website the the review was in/on? 

PS Woohoo my very first post!


----------



## Mouse

Yes, it was a review on someone's blog. I should've posted a link. Let me see if I can find it again...

http://bnewsome.yolasite.com/services.php


----------



## TheTomG

Congratulations on all elements here - the publication, the review, and the zombification!


----------



## Mouse

Ta muchly.


----------



## sabolich

Congrats! I especially like the autopsy chic in body decoration.


----------

